
Is email sinking the U.S. economy? - galfarragem
http://calnewport.com/blog/2016/04/06/is-email-sinking-the-u-s-economy/
======
PaulHoule
Why does the headline lead with "email", which has been harassing people since
the 1980s instead of with "smartphones", which is the the invention associated
with the productivity drop in time?

~~~
byoung2
The smartphone is a new, always-connected delivery method for email. Remember
a decade ago you could close outlook or set send/receive to every 30 minutes,
and if you were in a meeting or away from your desk collaborating with a
coworker, you didn't get distracted by email. Now you get push notifications
in real time.

~~~
PaulHoule
Uh, I don't get push notifications in real time.

Verizon, AT&T, Sprint and T-Mobile don't serve my place of work, and in fact,
they'd like to discontinue wired services of any kind. I am sick and tired of
seeing this story erased.

Email has been a source of stress for me since the 1990s, maybe just because I
am an early adoptr.

